# Banana plant



## Bigj713281 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are they hard to take care of or can I just plant them in some gravel and I would good?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont bury the Bananas.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

They need a substrate and good light..at least 2 watts per gallon in the 6500k area. They're definitely not easy and they are not a low light plant. I'm also not sure how well they'd do in very hard water with high ph... they prefer very soft water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are native here.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love banana root plants. I had one years ago and it did great, but that was then. I haven't had one in years.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If the leaf reaches the surface. The other leaves die.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

my banana's all do great in low light. They are actually some of my hardiest plants. Were much better off during my furan-2 treatment than my anarchis was, and anarchis is supposed to be like a weed. 
Just take care of it like any other plant and it will do well.
Just only plant the roots and not the rhizome.

Edit:: also, Imy Kh is really high and 7.8 pH, not sure about soft water


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If the leaf reaches the surface. The other leaves die.


I have a leaf at the surface on one of my banana plants and all the leaves under are still fine. there are even new shoots growing?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard it somehow affects growth.


----------

